# La Marzocco Linea AV (automatic) 2 Group Package Deal



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

This deal has been specially created for forum members and isn't available on our website or any where else!

It's even cheaper than other sellers who are selling the machine on its own.

Package Deal:

1 x La Marzocco Linea AV 2 Group (automatic) in stainless steel (colour option available but will take few weeks, extra for that)

+ Installation by qualified La Marzocco engineer + training + FREE UK delivery + 2 years parts and labour warranty (special warranty) + £100 towards cleaning materials from our website of your choice

*ONLY £6,945 + VAT*

This price is so rare that if you find exactly the same offer cheaper (like for like) we will match it and offer you 5% cash back - now that is what you call price match promise.

Delivery: 3-4 days

Only few machines left.

Offer valid until 30th April 2013


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I bet these hold their value well too


----------

